# Tire saver black magik or fix a flat?



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

I seen fix a flat is for emergency repairs and needs to be rinsed out i think after 100 miles or is this tire slime im thinking of and is fix a flat a permanent solution that doesnt need to be cleaned from inside the tire or rim.
Now there is black magik tire saver that says it seals and inflates but on the autozone reviews said it wouldnt even inflate an atv tire. So probably the big can of fix a flat for large tires to fully inflate incase of emergency.
Has anyone heard of this stuff and can it be used to seal a leak and simply inflated after nail or 1/4" object removed from tire and not need to be cleaned from inside the tire. Says its tire sensor safe, seals and inflates. can is a bit small to inflate a normal tire. Thinking of throwing a large can of fix a flat in the trunk incase of flat tire emergency as my 99 corvette doesnt come with a spare from the factory. Theres also the 50$ slime tire inflator with tire slime included thats supposed to seal and inflate the tire on the side of the road incase of emergency. Would this be the better option. Think you can turn off the slime valve so it can simply be used to inflate tires.
Black Magic Tire Saver 14oz (autozone.com)


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Theres these two options by slime. An inflator with an external slime bottle for 26$ and a 50$ inflator with slime included. Believe they have slime tube refills. Anyone have experience with these slime inflators with and without the tire slime thats included? I think a can of fix a flat or 2 year warranty hypertough inflator may be the way to go.

This one you can put on air only is the one im looking at Slime Digital Emergency Flat Tire Repair Kit - 50123 - Walmart.com
Smart Spair Slime Tire Repair Kit With16 oz. Sealant - 50107 - Walmart.com


----------



## bfrabel (Oct 22, 2017)

How about none of that junk? I don't know much about either kind, other than I used to work at a tire shop years ago and used to curse that stuff whenever I found it inside of a tire, since it would inevitably get all over me and make a huge mess when I tried to dismount the tire.

I guess for an emergency it might be alright, but I would much rather you just buy yourself a plug kit and a little air compressor. Either that, or bring along a smart phone and a credit card with you when you're out driving around, and learn how to use those to get yourself a tow truck. 👍


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have been riding on run-flats since the late 1990's.
If your car doesn't have a spare, it only makes sense.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I carry a plug kit and 12v compressor in my car.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Won’t the slime and fixaflat gunk up the tpms?


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

I have used Slime in my ATV tires for a bead leak and my garden tractor with great success. However, I would never use it on a vehicle with TPMS. I carry a plug kit and small compressor. I’ve used it twice in the last 20 years or so. Once on the truck and once on the boat trailer. 


Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Half-fast eddie said:


> Won’t the slime and fixaflat gunk up the tpms?


Sometimes


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

i dont have any tpms sensors on the new wheel set. Just plain rubber valve stems.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The reason your 99 corvette did not come with a spare is that it came with run flat tires.
They were Goodyear Eagle F1 GS run-flat tires.

I would put them (or an equivalent high performance run flat) back on the car. They are an important part of the handling of a Vette, as well as doing away with the fix a flat Junk.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

bridgestone moe extended 285/35/18s run 400$ a pair. With cam headers 3.15 gear auto it spins nasty with the 295/35/18 re760 bridgestones but they arent runflats.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh, price has gone down.
When the C5's first came out, OEM Goodyear was the only manufacturer with a run-flat that would fit. They had you by the short hairs and priced them accordingly.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

yes a guy wants 600$ for pirelli p zero 285/35r/18 new pair or runflats on ebay.


----------



## FM3 (Aug 12, 2019)

Slime works. Fix-a-flat not so much. Dunno about Black Magik.

A 12v (or cordless if you keep its battery charged) air compressor is often good enough to limp the vehicle to civilization. First thing I do when getting a new vehicle is put a 12v air compressor in the trunk. Wish I had done that the time I got a flat, pulled out the spare, and the spare was flat.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Yeah i see multiseal seal or tire ject , slime maybe.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

This what im talking about aftermarket c7 z06 18x8.5 fronts 18x10.5 rears.New with new lexani uhp 207 245/40/18 tires upfront 90$ each from walmart.com. The rears are used bridgestone potenza re760s with maybe 10k miles left.
A 04-06 gto spare 17" will fit corvette the hub center slightly smaller so i think you have to hone out the center. Im not sure if it will bump into the 17" stock wheel barely clear the front brake calipers so i think theyre used with 1/8-1/4" spacer. So they maybe could be used on the rears and rotate whichever is flat front or rear just use the 17" spare on the rear till it gets home it will offset tire size tear up the posi. 04-06 gto spares 17" run 150$ on ebay.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

yeah the video shows fix a flat is whipchream trash. Slime or the seal type or tireject.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

FWIW... fix-a-flat or slime was no help when my tire shredded at 45mph...Don.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Ok so maybe this for a 99 corvette with no spare? Has anyone used the slime tire inflators slime is a good brand but only has a 30 day warranty replacement if defective thing is they need 2 year warranty as they may air up a few tires but burn out after.
Any experience with slime tire inflators there warranty isnt good.

Smart Spair Slime Tire Repair Kit With16 oz. Sealant - 50107 - Walmart.com


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Justwayne said:


> Ok so maybe this for a 99 corvette with no spare? Has anyone used the slime tire inflators slime is a good brand but only has a 30 day warranty replacement if defective thing is they need 2 year warranty as they may air up a few tires but burn out after.
> Any experience with slime tire inflators there warranty isnt good.
> 
> Smart Spair Slime Tire Repair Kit With16 oz. Sealant - 50107 - Walmart.com


It looks like they warrant that the product will perform as advertised for 30 days. It might be a little much to expect a 2-year warranty but I suppose you can look around.

The instructions say 16oz of sealant per tire, so it's a one-time use bottle. I assume you could buy another bottle of sealant but for $26, I'd buy a whole new kit (well, I wouldn't use Slime, but if I did . . . ). I doubt the pumps are high quality. Those little things get really hot when in use.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Ok so the bottles 8.99$ slime which works in the videos im not sure what air inflator works best. Hypertough or walmarts brand has 2 year or 1 year warranty. The thing i like about slime is its a carry compact pouch for trunk storage.
Yes hypertough is a 2 year warranty for 30$ and dc 12 plugs in lighter outlet.

walmarts lithium battery similar to ryobis air pump. HYPER TOUGH DC 12V Hand Held Digital Tire Inflator / Portable Cordless Air Pump / 100psi Air Compressore with Rechargeable Lithium 18650 Battery / Light / Auto-off function - Walmart.com 42$ 2 year warranty

Hyper Tough DC 12V Digital Tire Inflator / Portable Tire Inflator / Air Compressor / Air Pump / Auto Shut Off Feature / LED light /for Car Motorcycle Bicycle Tire - Walmart.com 2 year warranty

Hyper Tough 120 Volt Tire and Multipurpose Inflator - Walmart.com 1 year warranty but uses a household plug


----------



## BrianMcallister (Jan 22, 2014)

bfrabel said:


> How about none of that junk? I don't know much about either kind, other than I used to work at a tire shop years ago and used to curse that stuff whenever I found it inside of a tire, since it would inevitably get all over me and make a huge mess when I tried to dismount the tire.
> 
> I guess for an emergency it might be alright, but I would much rather you just buy yourself a plug kit and a little air compressor. Either that, or bring along a smart phone and a credit card with you when you're out driving around, and learn how to use those to get yourself a tow truck. 👍


I appreciate your help.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Alrite i narrowed it down to this portable hypertough tire inflator 12v cig lighter plug in for 22$ from walmart has a 2 year warranty if it burns up can be returned to walmart. Theres also a house plug type of inflator for 30$ and 2 different emergency tire repair kits that include bottles of slime and tire inflator by slime.

My 99 corvette isnt equipped with a spare no room for one in trunk so im looking into roadside fix a flat type of kits.
Slimes comes with the slime and inflator included.
Could purchase the 2 year warranty hypertough 22$ inflator and a 9$ bottle of tire slime to carry in the trunk.
Heres my options.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

WHat yall think the 22$ and 9$ slime make my own tire fix a flat for emergency road side uses? Or the 40$-50$ slime other kit in photos includes a knob where you can switch it to slime or air only. 
The bottle alone maybe easy enough to put in but need a valve core remover before then use the 22$ tire inflator. Need to make sure has a 2 year warranty that cheap stuff sometimes blows up heres my 99.


----------

